# 2013 Cruzed dreaded chirping noise



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No.......four cylinder engines have a rather large crankcase turbulence.....not blow by.
This is a result of a 180 degree crankshaft......two pistons rising/two pistons coming down.....like a panting dog.

If you remove the fill cap you disrupt the crankcase ventilation and the oil being thrown by the cams (lots of it) will be jettisoned out of the open hole.

This is normal.....

Rob

Rather than remove the cap, just pull the dipstick to see if the sound changes.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

After lifting your dipstick, check your spark plugs. Loose spark plugs are a common issue on the Cruze and can cause a chirping bird noise. It only takes a minute to check.


----------



## eagles121 (Jul 14, 2017)

I had a similar noise with mine and replaced the outer crankshaft oil seal and the noise went away. Should be covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

While the car is running and you can hear the chirping noise. Pop the dipstick out just enough to break the seal. If the chirping goes away then its the crank oil seal. Pop the dipstick back in and the chirp should come back. If the noise doesn't change then check the spark plugs.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------

